# Renting a room in Leiden



## Obscured91 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi there, I am new to this forum. I am intending to come to Leiden as a full-time student. I am arriving in May, although I haven't got any room to rent yet. I am looking for a cozy room for 250-400 euro per month (at least 10 sq m). I am going to rent for at least 12 months or even longer. Preferred to be furnished or semi-furnished. Is there any way I could get one? In case no furniture is included, is there a nearby Ikea store in Leiden? BTW, are there any student housings within the city (aside from Leiden's and Webster's)?


----------



## gbv (Apr 30, 2013)

Check the website van Kamernet, if you Google that you will find a good website and a lot of student rooms.


----------



## isabellek (May 23, 2013)

Nearest Ikea store is in Delft or Amsterdam. But try websites like kamernet.nl, kamertje.nl or maybe marktplaats.nl

If using google search voor: Kamer Leiden or Studenten kamer leiden


----------



## wwob (May 29, 2013)

Be *very* careful with Marktplaats.nl when it comes to renting rooms, as there are a lot of scammers. 
I've used Kamernet in the past and had a good experience, but the important thing is to stick to sites where you pay a registration fee, because those "scare away" the scammers.


----------

